#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Άρθρο ΟΙΚ.52.66

## TOLIS17

Συνάδελφοι μία ερώτηση............
Τα ελάσματα σύνδεσης των ζευκτών και λοιπών συνδέσμων μίας ξύλινης στέγης δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην τιμή του παραπάνω άρθρου? Το άρθρο αναφέρει μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους αλλά δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για ελάσματα εκτός εάν αυτά συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην λέξη "κλπ" μέσα στην παρένθεση του άρθρου.

----------

